# Any other ungulates out there?



## Ishaway (Nov 21, 2008)

I know that there _are _other ungulate furrs out there, but I am finding it hard to locate them!
That, and it is always fun to have others to talk to (of any species). But I am genuinely curious how many ungulates there are in the furry community.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 21, 2008)

Whats an ungulate?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 21, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> Whats an ungulate?



as far as i know those are hooved animals


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Nov 21, 2008)

Hooved animals. You know...horse, camel, unicorn, llama, bison, pigs, deer, rhinos, hippos, giraffes...

I really considered a horse for my fursona, considering that's what my mother would be (if she were a fur), but I ended up settling down as a lynx.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 21, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> as far as i know those are hooved animals


 
So thats what that means, thx man


----------



## Ishaway (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL should I take this as a clear sign that we are not a majority?
And yes, CaptainCool said it clearly. Ungulates have hooves.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 21, 2008)

Ishaway said:


> LOL should I take this as a clear sign that we are not a majority?
> And yes, CaptainCool said it clearly. Ungulates have hooves.


 
I guess so, the majority are foxes and wolves here...I'm not special ;_;


----------



## Ishaway (Nov 21, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> I guess so, the majority are foxes and wolves here...I'm not special ;_;


I have noticed that, but there is this wealth of equine (horse), cervidae(deer), etc. art. And I am trying to decide if people draw it just because they can, or if there is more of a reason to the whole thing. :/ plus as nice as your fluffy fellows are to chat with it is nice chatting with other hoofed beasts.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 21, 2008)

Ishaway said:


> I have noticed that, but there is this wealth of equine (horse), cervidae(deer), etc. art. And I am trying to decide if people draw it just because they can, or if there is more of a reason to the whole thing. :/ plus as nice as your fluffy fellows are to chat with it is nice chatting with other hoofed beasts.


 
They are probably not aware of the forums here are just want to draw and aren't really worried about chatting on the forums :/


----------



## Ishaway (Nov 21, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> They are probably not aware of the forums here are just want to draw and aren't really worried about chatting on the forums :/


*shrugs* I unno what it is.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 21, 2008)

Ishaway said:


> *shrugs* I unno what it is.


 
Me neither, well I hope you find someone so your not alone anymore :3


----------



## Ishaway (Nov 21, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> Me neither, well I hope you find someone so your not alone anymore :3


Maybe. *shrug*


----------



## Chex (Nov 22, 2008)

Technically, he's not my fursona, but I do have a character who's at least half ungulate. He's got rather large goat-like hooves. 

His name is Tauio. :F


----------



## Ishaway (Nov 22, 2008)

alchemydragon said:


> Technically, he's not my fursona, but I do have a character who's at least half ungulate. He's got rather large goat-like hooves.
> 
> His name is Tauio. :F


Cool. There are not enough goat furs in the world, considering they are such a cute animal.


----------



## Kite Wanderlust (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi, my fursona is a White Tailed Doe.  
I also have a couple horse characters, as well as a kirin and a gemsbok.
I don't know why it is, but I just find hoofers so much fun to draw.


----------



## Ishaway (Nov 24, 2008)

Kite Wanderlust said:


> Hi, my fursona is a White Tailed Doe.
> I also have a couple horse characters, as well as a kirin and a gemsbok.
> I don't know why it is, but I just find hoofers so much fun to draw.


Cool. The only other ungulates i know are all equine. But it is so cool to meet a doe. <3 
and yes, they are fun to draw! <3


----------



## KatKry (Dec 5, 2008)

My fursona isn't an ungulate but my friend and I made up a unicorn character and I'm writing a story with him as one of the main characters ^^


----------



## Wyrdfayth (Dec 6, 2008)

My true Fursona is not an ungulate, but I am sometimes. I've yet to decide/place what with hooves, exactly, but at work especially, I randomly paw the ground with a foot/hoof, feeling like a satyr or centaur of some sort.


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Dec 7, 2008)

I guess a little... :C
Mine reindeer phenotype.

I dont think ungulates are too rare!  I am sure there are pleanty!


----------



## embriel (Dec 7, 2008)

I have 2 hooved fursonas.
A mare and a sheep :3

But I don't use them to represent myself [I use a bear :3]


----------



## Eko (Dec 12, 2008)

i am a mix between a horse and a lion and a bat i share many qualities with each of them so i smashed them togeather lol.


----------



## Tazzin (Dec 12, 2008)

Wildebeest is my main alternate form.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 20, 2009)

Must comment because I finally found a hoofer related topic!

I think my avatar speaks for itself here 

I hope there are indeed other ungulates out there...


----------



## Darlem (Feb 20, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> Must comment because I finally found a hoofer related topic!
> 
> I think my avatar speaks for itself here
> 
> I hope there are indeed other ungulates out there...


 I'm here bro.


----------



## Absinthe (Feb 20, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> Must comment because I finally found a hoofer related topic!
> 
> I think my avatar speaks for itself here
> 
> I hope there are indeed other ungulates out there...



Obviously.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 20, 2009)

Darlem said:


> I'm here bro.



No worries mate.  There is no forgetting about you 

Otherwise, it's just me calling attention to it for everybody else...and the off-chance there are indeed other hoofers out there in Forumland.


----------



## Doubler (Feb 20, 2009)

Another one here.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^Nice.  Good to know you.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, my main fursona is a human/horse hybrid and he does have hooves!

I have two others that surface occasionally, a pronghorn antelope and a Pegasus.

As far as someone who draws ungulates, check out http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chrissawyer/ Chris Sawyer.

*Warning! NSFW!*

_Kellan_


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2009)

My secondary fursona is a female white-tailed deer.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 22, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> My secondary fursona is a female white-tailed deer.



You hunt yourself?  :V


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> You hunt yourself?  :V


How would that work? x3 It'd be like chasing my tail.


----------



## Moonwalker (Mar 2, 2009)

My fursona isn't an ungulate, but I DO enjoy drawing them! There isn't enough around I'm afraid. My favorites are deer, elk, cows, goats and horses.


----------



## virus (Mar 5, 2009)

Do dolphins/whales count? Technically they evolved from ungulates. 

Not that I am either I just want to see a response. I could care less about having a fictional me.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 5, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> Must comment because I finally found a hoofer related topic!
> 
> I think my avatar speaks for itself here
> 
> I hope there are indeed other ungulates out there...


 
Somehow, I knew you'd show up here... lol


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 5, 2009)

Stallion in da HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (Mar 17, 2009)

My character was made in a lab and is many animals stitched together. Most of which are goat and cow parts. Ive been thinking about switching her species to goat just because its easier. What do you guys think?


----------



## Icky (Mar 18, 2009)

ya man, I have the same exact problem with avain furz. I can't seem to find ANY!
(well, you seem to be having better luck than I am anyways.  )

and zombies, I think that with the species u have (still not sure what it is), u won't be able to do much with it in drawings.


----------



## darkestwulf (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a horse fursona and my dragon scalie's alt form is a buck.


----------



## Kaiit (Mar 20, 2009)

It would have been, but I decided to base it on a cat instead. Still, she has antlers to relate to my favourite animal type, and if I were ever to make a fursuit I'd give her hoofies :3

I do have other ungulate characters (species/races). Generally I find no one is ever interested though, since they're not wolves or foxes, so I've never published any art of them :/


----------



## duroc (Mar 21, 2009)

Oink.  Yeah, I fall under this category.


----------



## jvry8c (Mar 25, 2013)

my fursona is a sileni which is a horse satyr.  Rather unique but the idea of having horse legs is awesome i think.  Being a centaur would be cool but having that much extra bulk would be a pain.


----------

